# Colonoscopy cancelled



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Just my luck, when I finally got the courage to have a colonoscopy, I had to get a sinus infection just before. I have terrible mucus drainage and congestion. Due to my asthma, history of tacycardia, and allergies the dr said it might be best to avoid sedation until I feel better. Also I don't do well with drugs (could be due to fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome). I'm truly thinking of doing the virtual colonoscopy because I don't need sedation--just to take a look inside. I'm upset--I'm 50 and need to take a view. Does anyone else have sensitivities to medicines and has anyone had a virtual done?Thanks,Tania


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I read, with interest, your questions concerning virtual colonoscopy. I am also thinking of the virtual and have investigated them in my area. I know that insurance does not cover, but I am so sensitive to drugs and also frightened of the regular colonoscopy that my doctor has said that he fully supports me doing what will makde me more comfortable. He did explain, however, if they find any polyps, then I would have to do the "regular" one.When I talked to one place here, the prep as they explained it, did not seem as bad and I asked if it was sufficient to clear everything out and they assured me it was.Let me know if you go and how you make out.Marty


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Marty,I went and rescheduled a regular one in Sept. for these reasons:1. The prep here was almost the same--8oz magnesium citrate and 4 ducolax pillsMy regular procedure was 3 oz Fleet Phosphosoda and a couple tablespoons of Milk of Magnesia.About the same prep.2. They pump air into your colon which can be uncomfortable and you have to endure that for about 10 minutes while they film. I get gas pains easily and can't expel gas very easily.3. It will just be my luck that I may have a polyp and have to do it again.4. They will not give me the results with the vitural that day--it has to be read and dictated whereas my reg GI will explain that morning.So I'm doing the regular--explaining to the anesthesiologist that I'm super sensitive . The hospital staff seemed really nice when I spoke to them--said Versed does not put you totally under and you wake up feeling good. The virtual is supposed to be a really good option--but I decided to be a brave girl and do the real thing. I'm 51 and this will be my first. Good luck in whatever decision you make.Tania


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

I am scheduled to have a colonoscopy in a couple of months. Like you I am hypersensitive to medications because of suspected fibromyalgia. I try to avoid medications except for Tylenol. I am wondering how much the virtual exam is compared to the "real" thing. I have a $ 2000 deductible on my health insurance anyway. Do you know?Thanks,Angela


----------

